# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Berger for barnes

## HuntaGathera

Hi , i am wanting to see how the 120 ttsx shoot in my 7mm08 , does anyone want to swap 15 120 ttsx barnes for 15 168 bergers ? Cheers

----------


## Danny

> Hi , i am wanting to see how the 120 ttsx shoot in my 7mm08 , does anyone want to swap 15 120 ttsx barnes for 15 168 bergers ? Cheers


What are the 168's? 7mm or 30cal? I'll swap for 30cal or 6.5 somethings. 
I've got 22 x120's.

----------


## Heisenburg

I have some Barnes X 120grs in 7mm. Almost the same deal just without the ballistic tip, if your interested.

----------


## 6x47

I'm happy to do the swap as orig suggested.
PM me your addr details

----------

